# You may have seen this before...........



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.eyetricks.com/jesus.htm


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

i've seen the same one with a horned one


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

SillyPutty said:


> To those who believe no explanation is necessary, but to those who do not none will suffice.


I had forgotten about this phrase. I like it. I needed it for a post earlier today. It was right on the edge of my mind but I couldn't quite grab it. Typical DP. har


----------

